# Pioneer kuro 111-Denon 4810 ci-dcx3400



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Had a strange occurance while Charter tried to install my new DVR. Connected with the highest speed Monster HDMI cable it refused to accept. Was prompted by TV (I believe and not the receiver) to use component cables to receive access. Newer brand DVR, (like last 2 weeks so I was told). It accepted signal using a cheep Charter provided HDMI. Trouble shot the Monster cable and it checked fine. Any similair situations or suggestions.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the key point that you're making here is that you do not need an expensive cable. Cheap cables work just fine, and I agree. :T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Not that strange, actually.

Monster makes some of the "cheapest" cables around, they just charge a lot for them. I've only ever seen 2 failed HDMI cables in my life, both Monster. Best Buy install guy in town says he discourages Monster whenever possible because of their high failure rate.

I've used inexpensive, not cheap, cables from monoprice and others for years and installed them for friends and family. Haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I purchased Audioquest HDMI Cables for 70% off when Sound Advice (part of Tweeter) went out of Business.
Go figure that the 1 more expensive HDMI-A I purchased has a bad Connector where I have to wedge it against the wall to make it work. However, they all work well with High Speed Operation.

I am not a big fan of AQ and never would have purchased them had they not been 70% off. My feelings about Monster are right up there with Bose. 

I also got a $600 Dollar BDI Rack for $2.88 because the Pricetag was supposed to say 288.00 and it this point the Liquidators were overseeing the Salesmen and forced them to sell everything for exactly what was on the Tag. I brought the Tag to the Salesmen and he laughed and rushed the Transaction through and got me out the Door quickly.
I still cannot believe I got a BDI Deploy Max for under 3 Dollars. Really is a wonderful Stand.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Regardless of the cables used can anyone explain this problem? All cables were troubleshot and work! Also may add the Dvr is a Motorola dcx 3400.
Matt


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What is the length of the Monster Cable HDMI? Longer runs are more prone to Handshake Issues. Regardless, sometimes an HDMI Cable simply does not work with a given Component. Many Custom Installers hate HDMI Cables more than words can convey due to problems like what you have described.

In truth, the biggest reason for HDMI Support amongst Content Providers is the built in Copy Prevention. While undeniably convenient to have 1 Cable handle what used to take as many as 10+ RCA Cables, the underlying reason is not to make it more convenient for the Consumer. Rather, it is to make it impossible to make High Definition Copies.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If the Monster cable doesn't work with the components when an inexpensive one does, I'd conclude that it isn't fine. It may work in other setups but if it doesn't work in this one I'd stick with the nice inexpensive model and return the expensive non-functional model.


----------

